# Sir Vape - Skeleton Key Mod Clone



## Sir Vape

The Skeleton Key Mod Clone is one hell of good looking mod. It is solid and made of high grade stainless steel. Can we compare to the original? No can any clone really be compared to the original but what we can say that is so damn close. The quality of the engravings and attention to detail is mind blowing. In all that said it hits like a tank and we highly recommend this bad boy. 






? Constructed in high grade stainless steel
? Mechanical Device
? Silver Plated Copper Contacts
? Spring Loaded Bottom Firing Switch
? Floating magnetic locking ring
? 23mm diameter
? Laser engravings
? Battery tubes 18350, 18500 18650

Get it here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/skeleton-key-clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------

